# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  [Góp ý] Tích hợp forum với Tapatalk?

## GioLangLe

Tuy chưa tham gia trao đổi với forum mình không lâu, nhưng mình thấy đây là một sân chơi sôi động. Tuy nhiên là tình hình bản thân cũng không phải lúc nào cũng có laptop để giải nghiện, nên có thử qua đọc trên mobile. Tuy vậy cách này cũng rất bất tiện vì trình duyệt phải load nhiều thứ và nội dung hiển thị cũng rất khó đọc và theo dõi. Chưa kể là giao diện mobile của forum hiện tại khá củ chuối.

Về phạm vi ứng dụng, tapatalk hỗ trợ rất nhiều diễn đàn (vbulletin, phpBB, IPBoard, Simple Machine) cũng như thiết bị di động (BB, Android, iOS) 

Vậy liệu ban quản trị diễn đàn có thể tích hợp forum với Tapatalk để tạo sự tiện lợi cho người dùng mobile không nhỉ?? 
- Mình nghĩ đó cũng là cách để gia tăng lượng fan và tương tác của diễn đàn.
- Mong diễn đàn ngày càng phát triển ạ

----------


## elenercom

Mềnh dùng giao diện mobile ở PC mode gì đó thấy cũng ổn, chả khác gì dùng Laptop cả

----------


## anhcos

Mình xài app thì dùng Ghostery browser, nó kông tải mấy cái tracker, mạng xã hội hay quảng cáo nên nhanh.
Thường xài Chrome riêng phần connect với fb là đã thấy chờ lâu rồi.

Trên PC thì add cái extension ghostery cho chrome vào nhanh hẳn luôn.

----------

nhatson

----------


## congngheachau

ý kiến cuả bác rất hay

----------

